# mcintosh police testing results



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

so how does everyone think they did on the mcintosh test that was given on june 28th? i didn't think it was too bad the math section was annoying cause of the word problems, but other then that it was ok. How about everyone else?


----------



## Sleepmed (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I did pretty good on that test. However, I've had friends take it before and were surprised at their scores. Seems the most important part is section 2-The psychological questions. The scores are heavily weighted on this section. The first part of the exam is pass/fail. The second part is 100% of the test score.


----------



## Sleepmed (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had a few friends take the test before and all were surprised at their scores. Seems section 2 is 100% of the test score which is comprised of pyschological questions. The first part of the test, which is math and basic english grammar, is pass fail. Google 'National Criminal Justice Officer Selection Inventory'.

Good luck


----------

